# Theme Songs?



## Drunken Hearted Man

I can't be the only one that has songs that I identify with so much I consider them my theme songs. Mine change periodically, but at the moment i have three. In no particular order:

Drunken Hearted Man, Robert Johnson. 

It Serves Me Right to Sufer, John Lee Hooker. 

Ramblin' Man, Hank Williams Sr. 

I would be interested in knowing what other people considered their theme songs.


----------



## drunken marauder

Hmmm wow theme songs I've got a few..


----------



## informationsniper

drunkard genaii by spazz
that suits me for sure haha


----------



## Bendixontherails

Damn, this looks like a lot, but that's about as far as I can narrow it down. 





Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See (Live)- 1973 Video by Bob & Andrea - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@37660982

 


and finally,
Jethro Tull "Aqualung" Video by Mathew - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@2020180


----------



## Bendixontherails

WOW! I never knew I could let others hear this! 
if you want to know what the INSIDE of my head sounds like, play all my songs at once! beautiful!


----------



## wokofshame

"wanna be a baller" lil' troy

20 inch blades,.....yeah


----------



## pola negri

This is funny - I actually have a list of personal theme songs. It's long but here are some:

Digital Underground - 'Freaks of the Industry'
Prince - 'Kiss'
Big Pun - 'Still Not a Player'
Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five - 'Fly Girl'
LL Cool J - 'Around the Way Girl'
Ozzy Osborne - 'I Don't Wanna Stop'
Janet Jackson - 'Anytime Anyplace'
The Cramps - 'Sunglasses After Dark'
Queen - 'Killer Queen'
Rufus Wainwright - 'Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk'
The Beegees - 'More Than a Woman'
The Zombies - 'She's Not There'


----------



## wokofshame

wait i thout shakira did anytime anyplace


----------



## pola negri

MURT said:


> wait i thout shakira did anytime anyplace



Shakira???! Dude. Please. Janet owns that shit. Shakira was what, like five when that came out? She is awful...ass, voice, everything.


----------



## The Cheshire

Joe Stummer and The Mescaleros - Long Shadow


----------



## the wizard

the weedeater cover of give me back my bullets


----------



## bote

pola negri said:


> Shakira???! Dude. Please. Janet owns that shit. Shakira was what, like five when that came out? She is awful...ass, voice, everything.



wait now, the hips don´t lie, it´s nice to see something kind of weird in pop music, especially coming from a girl who doesn´t look like a stick figure. this song/video is pretty much a metaphor for my entire life to date. don´t like her voice much though

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zinnbRNkkmE"]YouTube - La Loba | Shakira (Videoclip Oficial en EspaÃ±ol)[/nomedia]


----------



## Cardboard

Breaking the law-Judas Priest


----------



## simpletoremember

The Devil Makes Three - Black Irish


----------



## Mr. Expendable

Hmmm Mine changes alot as well as of now I'd say Fucked Reality or Bon To Die~CV but thats just because I have them stuck in my head right now... "feels like jesus on the cross" hahaha


----------



## Ravie

I'm in love with this song...


----------



## Tempest

I guess this would be mine...


----------



## MiztressWinter

Oh! and possibly:



yeah. *ahem* ...idk


----------



## chip




----------



## tagvolatile

this song..yeah... Just seems to fill that void, for me.


----------



## chip

One more...


----------



## steelcitybrew

A pair of brown eyes is a sweet song.

My favorite theme song has to be the A&W tuba theme song. Its my favorite song to hum when im walking. This song has gotten me though many many many hours.



I hope this gets stuck in some of your heads

-Ryan


----------



## steelcitybrew

double post


----------



## MiztressWinter

DAMNIT. Damn you Steelcitybrew. 

fuckin tuba song in my head...


----------



## stayhighlovelife

one of many



[video=youtube;au4Xk6t_3Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=au4Xk6t_3Ds[/video]


----------



## adventureadventure




----------



## Robbie

is say Nofx linolium, I don't understand how yall put videos on posts?


----------



## christa

it just feels so right


----------



## crustpunk82

New Mexico song, johnny hobo and the freight trains

I'll be waiting in this parking lot,
and in my dreams, I am dirty broke, beautiful, and free.

My hands clenched in a fist, and my face in a smile, after hitching to many miles.


----------



## permentaly damaged

meh.. how the fuck do u post videos?


----------



## nickt29




----------



## Nym

hurray for the riff raff-dance wit death.......beautiful song


----------



## carlbroom

At which time the songs are about because its hard to get through it. i have never heard about. looks rocking while watching the video.


----------



## Kal

U2 I still havn't found what I'm looking for. For some reason that song speaks to me.


----------



## Ridire

The second especially resonates with me. I'm always struggling with my sense of identity and self, distancing myself from an old persona and the life I had as I take more and more steps towards transitioning. I'm always kinda wondering what it means to be true to myself if I spent most of my life living a lie to make the people around me happy, what is actually me and what was placatory bullshit to keep my parents and the community from catching on, and whether or not it's worth starting from scratch because regardless of the authenticity or the intentions my memories still comprise who I am now as a person.


----------

